# Alternative for Red Food Dye...



## NocturnalMama (Jan 20, 2008)

My sister just phoned and is making a Red Velvet Cake - I've never heard of this before but apparently it requires large amounts of red food dye... She was wondering if there is a natural alternative - I suggested berries but thought it may alter the taste... so, I'm asking here, does such a thing exist??

Robin


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Red Velvet Cake traditionally uses a LOT of dye. I think you'd have a hard time getting that color -- it's a vibrant red -- with anything natural without altering the taste. It's a chocolate cake, so you have to color the already-brown cake bright red, and I think berries (or beets, which are also used for dyeing food sometimes) would be too overpowering/screw up the recipe, kwim?


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

I agree with VikingKvinna. Red Velvet Cakes are one of my grandmother's specialties. I really don't there would be ANY way to get around using red dye and still having a real red velvet cake. She could just leave it out and have a "brown velvet" cake instead. Red Velvet cake does taste different from regular chocolate cake - less cocoa, and usually contains buttermilk - and usually has a yummy cream cheese icing.

Man, I want some cake now!


----------



## redhotmama (Nov 7, 2005)

I tried making a red velvet cake with beets. It was a disaster and tasted like dirt (in true beet fashion). Maybe the mix would have less food coloring







:


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

Weird double post.


----------



## catnip (Mar 25, 2002)

You can get a beet-based natural food color at Whole Foods. Maybe that would work?


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

I wonder if using pureed raspberries would work - beautiful deep red color and chocolate and raspberries make a wonderful combination!


----------



## NocturnalMama (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for the tips... We are in Canada so we dont have whole foods, but I'll ask my LFS about the Natural Red food dye! I found this recipe online and sent it to her - I hope it doesnt end up tasting like dirt... I imagine it will be sweet because beet juice is fairly sweet!

http://www.thehealers.org/food/redvelvet.html


----------



## catnip (Mar 25, 2002)

This is the stuff I've seen...

http://www.naturesflavors.com/produc...oducts_id=4728


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Hibiscus flowers make a vibrant red dye.

Steep a handful in hot water just to cover until the water cools. You'll get a bright red dye.

I can get hibiscus in the bulk herb section of my local HFS, it's used as a flavoring agent for a lot of teas.


----------

